# Spray Guns?



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone used one or more of the small spray guns produced by some of the airbrush manufactures? Airbrushes are fine for small stuff, but lack the coverage for larger jobs.  

Before anyone mentions Krylon or spray cans, I'm looking to possibly spray a live steamer with a satin black epoxy paint we use at work to paint transformers.  I'm going to try the spray gun we have there, but it may be too coarse for his job, so I thought I'd get ahead of the game and ask about the small guns ahead of time. 

Oh yeah, btw, what's the name of the company that shows their airbrushes at train shows?  The ones with the green handles?  Thanks.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Badger??? 
Get a small Binks if you want a "bigger than an airbrush" shooter...


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

  The name of the green air brush is Grex, put it into goooogel it will come right up. They have bigger spray guns too.

  chuckger


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Grex airbrushes/guns are awesome. You'd love one Dwight.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.    It never ceases to amaze me how fast one can get a meaningful response here.    

In looking at the Grex web site, I see the Genesis.XT airbrush has a spray pattern from hairline to 1.5".  My experience in the past trying to paint a larger model with an airbrush (old Binks single action) wasn't all that good.  While it's terrific for an HO locomotive, attempts on larger models always left a textured finish, probably due to overspray around the edge of the paint pattern, which was small.  So let me ask you... would the .XT with a 1.5" max pattern be enough to get a good finish on a large scale loco, or would it be better to go with the X1000 spray gun?

Another thing to consider is paint wear.  A live steam locomotive gets a lot of handling.  I don't wish to lay down such a fine coat of paint that it wears right off wherever the loco is handled, so please factor that into your opinion.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a small spray gut that is listed as a touch-up gun. I don't know if that might be what you are looking for. I have never used it.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02/25/2008 8:18 PM

Another thing to consider is paint wear.  A live steam locomotive gets a lot of handling.  I don't wish to lay down such a fine coat of paint that it wears right off wherever the loco is handled, so please factor that into your opinion.  Thanks again.  


Wouldn't you want to bake the paint on (when your wife is not watching).  I think that is the best way to preserve the finish on any paint job


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't you want to bake the paint on (when your wife is not watching).
Yeah, I plan to do that Bob. If I paint it at work, I have the paint booth to paint in and the big oven to bake it out.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Dwight 
Has it finely become time to paint good old number 21. 
I have one of the grex pistal grip airbrushes and love the way that you can control the paint from as well as the control. 
Good luck 
Matt


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

  I picked up one of these at the local Harbor Freight store on sale for $14.00, haven't used it yet.

*20 OZ. GRAVITY FEED SPRAY GUN* [script removed] 

 
  [*]Best mix of paint and air pressure [*]Uses most oil based paints [*]Adjustable fan pattern and volume control [/list] 

 


  

ITEM 47016-4VGA chuckger


 
  Required air supply: 1-3 HP compressor; Required air pressure: 50-70 PSI; Air consumption: 6 CFM; Output: 200-300 CCs per minute; Nozzle size: 1.5MM; Cup capacity: 20 oz; Air inlet: 1/4''-18 NPS


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, I have a small HVLP detail gun from harbor frieght ( the purple one)that works well providing paint is thinned properly( two drips flowing off the mixing stick).

I got to put this in here about spray paint, you could try VHT high heat paint for car engine blocks, works great folws nice! I use some cast iron gray for my mogul smoke box for that graphite look. 
I get mine at JEG's High performance but other auto parts store may carry same brand. Not all brands are equal.  i tried some NAPA high heat and it dulled, went back to VHT no problems. They do have several sheens in black.


----------



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I supposed to be baking my paint

Acrylic or oil (Or does it matter?)


----------

